# My last setup



## ultraspecf (Feb 1, 2016)

Somewhat old school

1 Kappa Perfect svc 12 running on my mmats 1400.1
Kappa perfect 6.5 passive
Kappa 3 way 6.5 both of these running off my Mmmats sq 4090
And my source unit Eclipse Cd8454

Seems as if there are a ton more options now but a lot of good brands are now crap.

Im still trying to piece together my new setup after several years of leaving things alone....

Would like to get my hands on a couple aluminum Eclipse 8s but I dont see any lol


----------



## ultraspecf (Feb 1, 2016)

A question:
I see Eclipse left the US market, but are they producing aftermarket gear for overseas? I know that was the rumor of what was going to happen several years ago.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Eclipse is made for some European markets and in Japan. Forget about it for Americans. No support and none of the extra features are made regional for this area.


----------



## ultraspecf (Feb 1, 2016)

Theslaking said:


> Eclipse is made for some European markets and in Japan. Forget about it for Americans. No support and none of the extra features are made regional for this area.



Thanks. What do you mean as far as extra features?


----------

